# 247-888700 (3 Stage) not throwing snow



## JIH (Dec 22, 2020)

New to this forum.

My snowblower just stopped working yesterday. The augers and impeller are turning- I can see this when I'm not pushing it through snow at least. Maybe it doesn't turn when loaded with snow.

Is there another impeller in the chute that may be not spinning?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

JIH said:


> New to this forum.
> 
> My snowblower just stopped working yesterday. The augers and impeller are turning- I can see this when I'm not pushing it through snow at least. Maybe it doesn't turn when loaded with snow.
> 
> ...


The belt that delivers power from the engine to the impeller & auger might be slipping. Might need to be adjusted or replaced for correct tension.

Any grinding noise coming from the front by the augers? Hopefully it’s not the auger gearbox.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

JIH said:


> New to this forum.
> 
> My snowblower just stopped working yesterday. The augers and impeller are turning- I can see this when I'm not pushing it through snow at least. Maybe it doesn't turn when loaded with snow.
> 
> ...


I never had a 3 stage. But.
First thing I would look at is the shear bolts on your augers.
Second thing would be the auger belt, how old is that?


----------



## JIH (Dec 22, 2020)

JIH said:


> New to this forum.
> 
> My snowblower just stopped working yesterday. The augers and impeller are turning- I can see this when I'm not pushing it through snow at least. Maybe it doesn't turn when loaded with snow.
> 
> ...



*Update from me (not sure if I should be replying to myself or other responses, but it applies to the two responses so far:*

Thanks for your questions. Just to let you know it very well could be the drive gear. Mine has been leaking grease. I don't know if I actually need it, but if I do, I will have it- if I don't need it I'll just return it.

But even though the gearbox was iffy, I tried using it again yesterday. It worked and then at some point it just stopped throwing snow out. Like I said, the augers and the impeller still looked like they were spinning (I watched as someone else just operated the lever for me).

I'll buy a belt as well. Just so I have everything I might need before I start removing bolts.

While I'm replying I guess I'll add that I'm not sure I see any benefit of three stage snow blowers over the normal 2 stage models. More moving parts. Not a hugely noticeable difference in how far the snow gets shot. Also, some of the shear pins are way in the back and hard to get at.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

There is an adjustment for the auger cable at the rear of the machine near the belly pan.You do this by unscrewing the adjustment bolt and raise the plate a little.When the adjustment is done correctly, the cables should have a little play in it.Also,the auger should not turn when handle is released.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I never had a 3 stage. But.
> First thing I would look at is the shear bolts on your augers.
> Second thing would be the auger belt, how old is that?


Sorry....I reposted my advice to the thread instead of on Big Ed's post.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Also check that your second stage impeller is spinning.....it's possible the roll pins could have sheared off where the impeller attaches to the auger shaft.


----------

